

The Meson Build System - ingve
http://mesonbuild.com/

======
shadeslayer
I'm curious as to why one needs this in a CMake world?

~~~
bbatha
Being the best of a bunch of bad options doesn't make CMake a good tool. I
don't know the quality of Meson, but CMake leaves much to be desired.

